# sleeper or kit?



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

well i just got an awesome job finally and i have decided to dive in on my car headfirst. first im doing the protech stage 2 kit, now my main question is what do you prefer stock look of the 02 spec v or kitted, the only kit ive seen that i like is the octane, but i do like sleepers, so whats your opinion?


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

sleeper!!  surprice a honda rice boy one day, without all the show stuff.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

Russell said:


> sleeper!!  surprice a honda rice boy one day, without all the show stuff.


I agree! Rum up on them, then run past em! :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would suggest doing a lot of research on the 02 as they have been nothing but trouble. But to answer the question, sleeper.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the 02-03 stock bumper is better then any of the kits out there.

If anything get the lip kit from liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i would suggest doing a lot of research on the 02 as they have been nothing but trouble. But to answer the question, sleeper.


trouble what do you mean i havent seen or heard anything bad about them didnt even see any real threating recalls.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91620&highlight=2002+spec+problems

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=78536&highlight=2002+spec+problems

search around a little.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91620&highlight=2002+spec+problems
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=78536&highlight=2002+spec+problems
> 
> search around a little.


thank you so far with 42k on the odometer no problems other than the normal fuel pressure not setting right on startup after driving but that is going to be fixed real soon


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i would suggest doing a lot of research on the 02 as they have been nothing but trouble. But to answer the question, sleeper.


some people get lucky and have no problems modding their 02's


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Too many import sleepers out there now. Go full bore head-on fully kitted, only actually have the power to back it up. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Too many import sleepers out there now. Go full bore head-on fully kitted, only actually have the power to back it up. :thumbup:



IMO There are no really good looking body kits out for the 02-03 specV's 

There are a coupple of nice lip kits though.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Sleeper. Less harassment from the 5-0.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I do love a nice sleeper...I would personally go sleeper or simple lip...don't go all out...no one wants to drive around in a hotwheels...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sleeper.
10 character bullshit.


----------

